# MAC - Alexander McQueen for MAC - October 07



## lara (Jun 24, 2007)

Place all your *Alexander McQueen For MAC* swatches and product images in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! *For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, posted on the official MAC website or sent out as official product images) are not posted in this thread.*

Please remember that the Swatch forum has a posting guideline that all images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.
*
This thread is for pictures only* 





*
- please keep all chatter and questions within the* Alexander McQueen For MAC discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story thread.


----------



## honeyjr (Sep 18, 2007)

Alexander McQueen eyeshadow in Haunting. Swatch on arm is normal daylight no flash. The other is daylight with flash. No base.

Pardon the pics this is my first time


----------



## archangeli (Sep 19, 2007)

Here's a photo of the MAC for McQueen store set-up:





And of course - here are swatches!! I'm NC30 and the lipglasses barely showed up on me. The eye shadows and paint pots are exact colour matches.

Black Karat and Powersurge are almost identical, except that Black Karat has a smoother texture.





Click on the photos to get enlarged views via Flickr. Click "All Sizes" at the top of the photo.


----------



## honeyjr (Sep 25, 2007)

Nile eyeshadow

1st pic - daylight no flash
2nd pic - indoors fluorescent light
3rd pic - daylight with UDPP base


----------



## lara (Sep 30, 2007)

*Electro Sky Paint Pot*






*Otherworldly Paint Pot*






*Electro Sky *and *Otherworldly *swatched on NW15/Real Camellia skin under natural light.


----------



## lara (Oct 1, 2007)

*Pharaoh Paint Pot*





*Nile eyeshadow* (satin)





*Pagan eyeshadow* (satin)





*Haunting eyeshadow* (satin)





*New Vegas repackage*





*Overprint design*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 4, 2007)

Pagan vs eyepopping and Nile vs Bang on Blue

l-r top to bottom

Eyepopping, Pagan
Bang on Blue, Nile


----------



## toxik (Oct 7, 2007)

http://img.makeupalley.com/7/0/7/5/776694.JPG


----------



## eulchen (Oct 9, 2007)

from left to right:

Otherworldly Paint Pot
Pagan E/S
Black Karat Kohl Power
Masque L/S

top natural light, bottom flash









i also tried otherworldly paint pot as a base for some other e/s





i will probably do some more swatches


----------



## eulchen (Oct 11, 2007)

Masque on nc15/nw15 skin


----------



## lara (Oct 11, 2007)

*Pharaoh *paint pot (cream)
*Pagan *eyeshadow (satin)
*Otherworldly *paint pot (cream)
*Haunting *eyeshadow (satin)
*Electro Sky* paint pot (cream)
*Nile *eyeshadow (satin)





*Overgrown *e/s (satin - Culturebloom)
*Pagan *e/s (satin - Alexander McQueen for MAC)
*Pharaoh *paint pot (cream - Alexander McQueen for MAC)





Porcelain Pink - bleached peach-pink with discreet gold veining (Goldplay, A Muse)
Glissade - antiqued peach with subtle plum veining (Danse)
Northern Light - Dusky pink with tan and taupe veining (Flashtronic)
Petticoat - soft pink with rose and amber veining (Lingerie)
Shooting Star - tan with gold veining (A Muse)
Shimpagne - beige with gold veining (Goldplay, A Muse)
*New Vegas* - soft yellow with amber and gold metallic veining (Goldplay, Alexander McQueen)
Lightscapade - multi-tonal (Danse)





Petticoat - soft pink with rose and amber veining (Lingerie)
Porcelain Pink - bleached peach-pink with discreet gold veining (Goldplay, A Muse)
*New Vegas *- soft yellow with amber and gold metallic veining (Goldplay, Alexander McQueen)
Shimpagne - beige with gold veining (Goldplay, A Muse)
Shooting Star - tan with gold veining (A Muse)


----------



## AudreyNicole (Oct 12, 2007)

NW15, natural daylight:





New Vegas (left), Archtype (upper right), Masque (lower right)





Mystery (left), Jealous (right)





Archtype l/s & Nothingless l/g


----------



## janelovesyou (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## Jacq-i (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Shimmer (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Oct 14, 2007)

Comparing Kohl Powers:

Left to Right: Orpheus, Black Karat, Mystery, Jealous

Natural Light





No Flash





With Flash


----------



## annielise (Oct 16, 2007)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2150/...073aca.jpg?v=0

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2098/...fee5cc.jpg?v=0

Masque lipstick + White Magic lipglass + Whirl lipliner

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2371/...37d916.jpg?v=0


----------



## red (Oct 22, 2007)

after several takes, this was the closest


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 22, 2007)

Here are some shadow comparisons:


----------



## magi (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## Colorqueen (Oct 23, 2007)

This is just one swatch of Pharaoh, but I wanted to post it anyway because it has three variations of it for comparison's sake that you might not see anywhere else.  Just ignore the other swatches.


----------



## Alliestella (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## clamster (Dec 3, 2007)

PHARAOH Paint Pot with Newly minted (Matte2)








*NEW VEGAS MSF*


----------



## Chopy (Dec 13, 2007)

New Vegas MSF


----------



## rocketqueen (Jan 18, 2008)

New Vegas MSF


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## mmc5 (Apr 7, 2008)

I forgot to photograph Nile, but here's Haunting e/s (with Parrot) and Masque lipstick (with Twig Twig)

ALL CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS













...and Nile (looks a little washed out here)

ALL CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS


----------



## sofabean (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## missmarkers (Jun 18, 2008)

i read on a blog that on the runway, they used paintsticks and created the paint pots for the collection so i did comparisons:





L-R: Otherworldly PP, Clear sky blue pigment, Clear sky blue paintstick, Pharoah PP, True Chartreuse pigment


----------

